# Suburban 2500



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone have a Suburban 2500 set up with a plow? I am looking to get a 2001-2003 model and would like to put an 8' Boss Superduty on it. Wanted to know if there are any problems I will run into.


----------



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

I have a 1999 GMC 2500 4x4 454 Suburban. I dont have a plow on it, but I have heard they make good plow trucks.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a 2002 2500 Suburban. 8100 motor. I run a Meyer 7.5' Poly with no probs. Also have 285's on it.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Brian, what kind of mileage are you getting with the 8.1L?.....Did you have to use Timbrens or crank up the torsion bars?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

bltp203 said:


> Brian, what kind of mileage are you getting with the 8.1L?.....Did you have to use Timbrens or crank up the torsion bars?


10-12mpg if I'm careful. 8 if I;m not! 

I put SuspensionMaxx adjustable keys on it. Runs and looks awesome.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

but you got to love the power of the 8.1 i love mine i ex cab long box i get 13mpg


----------



## mflorenzo (Nov 3, 2005)

*1998 Suburban 2500*

Hello, I have a 1998 suburban 2500 that is set up w/ meyer 7 1/2 plow and I makes a great plow truck. Only problem is keeping rear windows clean in a driving snow storm but I usually crank up the rear heat and that solves the problem. I run dual 770 CCA Delco batteries & 145A Alternator.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

bltp203;316092 said:


> Does anyone have a Suburban 2500 set up with a plow? I am looking to get a 2001-2003 model and would like to put an 8' Boss Superduty on it. Wanted to know if there are any problems I will run into.


I had a 1999 2500 Suburban with an 8 foot Fisher MM1. That thing plowed like a dream. As stated earlier, keeping the glass clear in the rear is a problem, but if you have rear heat, you're all set. You might get a few looks because you'll be driving the "family truckster" for plowing, but you'll get over it.


----------

